# Ridiculous Video Game Weapons



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

What's the most ridiculous weapon you've ever seen a video game carry?

Honestly..I'd have to say Squall's (FFVIII) gunblade
I mean seriously, it's a gun and a sword...you can't combine the two, that's cheating


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 20, 2010)

Rock-it-launcher - Fallout 3

You can kill people with your brain, literally.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Honestly..I'd have to say Squall's (FFVIII) gunblade
> I mean seriously, it's a gun and a sword...you can't combine the two, that's cheating



Not really. There were also shield pistols.

Though I'll be honest and say I haven't ever seen a video game carry a weapon.

As for video game characters, I'd say probably Stubbs the Zombie. Exploding organs!


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Not really. There were also shield pistols.
> 
> Though I'll be honest and say I haven't ever seen a video game carry a weapon.
> 
> As for video game characters, I'd say probably Stubbs the Zombie. Exploding organs!


I'm talking about weapons video game characters use (dur)


----------



## Runefox (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm talking about weapons video game characters use (dur)



I got that, I'm pointing out your typo. I still say exploding organs.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 20, 2010)

the blood vomit stream from when you're zombified in metal slug 3 is pretty ridiculous


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I got that, I'm pointing out your typo. I still say exploding organs.


It isn't necessarily a typo..because they're weapons from video games...


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 20, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Rock-it-launcher - Fallout 3
> 
> You can kill people with your brain, literally.



This.  Fill it up with the most random shit and kill people lol


----------



## Tycho (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What's the most ridiculous weapon you've ever seen a video game carry?
> 
> Honestly..I'd have to say Squall's (FFVIII) gunblade
> I mean seriously, it's a gun and a sword...you can't combine the two, that's cheating



It's stupid for other reasons than it's "cheating", but yes, it's a dumb weapon.  There are a few other gun/blade hybrid weapons carried by enemies (the Esthar soldiers, when you're playing as Laguna) that look arguably even dumber.

The cannon from Serious Sam looked pretty silly, but the game itself was pretty silly, so...

In Turok: Evolution there is an 18 barrelled minigun - absurd much?

In GTA: San Andreas it is possible to get a pink double-ended dildo to use as a weapon (you find it in a police station, no less) and also as a gift to give to one of your "girlfriends".  North of San Fierro, in a small town, there is a silver vibrator that also serves as a weapon and a gift.  And there's always flower bouquets scattered throughout the game that serve the same purposes as the two sex toys, albeit in a less "durr hurr sex joke" way.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 20, 2010)

Just reminded me of the cerebral bore from Turok II.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Clouds sword, its like 8 feet long and 3 inches wide, it would be 400 pounds.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Clouds sword, its like 8 feet long and 3 inches wide, it would be 400 pounds.


Sephiroth's is way longer but it's more like a katana...it's just really obnoxious if you choose to fight him in KH..


----------



## Tycho (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Clouds sword, its like 8 feet long and 3 inches wide, it would be 400 pounds.



This is something animu-style shit has in spades - OVERSIZED weapons.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This is something animu-style shit has in spades - OVERSIZED weapons.


Indeed XD


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 20, 2010)

I think the Cerebral Bore and the BFG rank up there.

Seriously. The Cerebral bore is a self guided drill launcher that aims for the enemy's head and immediately explodes afterward. How it performs such tasks and how Joshua Fireseed reloads the damn thing I have no clue. 

Plus the BFG's gigantism. I mean I have to wonder how the Doomguy holds both a chaingun, chainsaw, shotgun, plasma rifle, rocket launcher and BFG all on his person. The BFG is gigantic and it is notoriously so.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't care too much for the Spartan Laser in Halo 3...I don't like the fact that it takes forever to charge...


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 20, 2010)

Probably the Keyblades in Kingdom Hearts.  More in the fact that they're called "blades" and not "clubs", seriously, I don't see a blade anywhere on those things.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Probably the Keyblades in Kingdom Hearts.  More in the fact that they're called "blades" and not "clubs", seriously, I don't see a blade anywhere on those things.


lol..you're just clubbing people to death XD


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 20, 2010)

James' keyboard. \thread


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sephiroth's is way longer but it's more like a katana...it's just really obnoxious if you choose to fight him in KH..


 
I can beat him first try every time. C:


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> I can beat him first try every time. C:


D:
I couldn't even beat him the first time XP


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> D:
> I couldn't even beat him the first time XP


 
You have to wait to get to a lvl higher than 45 then make sure your inventory is full of elixers.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 20, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Probably the Keyblades in Kingdom Hearts.  More in the fact that they're called "blades" and not "clubs", seriously, I don't see a blade anywhere on those things.


This. 
Keyblade was fucking retarded.

Also, Lulu's little doll things in FFX.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 20, 2010)

It was pretty ridiculous, but I loved using Goldeneye's Golden Gun. Pissing everyone off with it was awesome. >:3


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 20, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> It was pretty ridiculous, but I loved using Goldeneye's Golden Gun. Pissing everyone off with it was awesome. >:3



The Golden Gun in GoldenEye was a reference to the novel/film "The Man With the Golden Gun".

In that case it was the elite gun of an assassin who charged millions for a kill.



WillowWulf said:


> I don't care too much for the Spartan Laser in Halo 3...I don't like the fact that it takes forever to charge...



The Spartan Lazer is an anti-vehicle weapon. You use it when an enemy is in a warthog or a ship. Otherwise if you are any good with it, the gun is an automatic 1 hit KO. The charging is just for balancing.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 20, 2010)

The Farsight gun in Perfect Dark was pretty ridiculous. It could fire through walls, and it always fun to piss people off with that gun.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

I heard about a ps2 game where your weapon is a camera or something along those lines..


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 20, 2010)

in unreal deathmatch theres a portable blackhole maker it kills anything it hits instantly


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> I heard about a ps2 game where your weapon is a camera or something along those lines..


 Are you talking about Fatal Frame?


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Are you talking about Fatal Frame?


Fatal Frame is amazing...the camera is annoying though...
and Mio runs so ungodly slow


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 20, 2010)

The syringe gun in tf2
Experimental MIRV in fallout 3
"scarab gun" in halo 2
Some stuff in borderlands that I'm too lazy to recall the name of.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 20, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> The Golden Gun in GoldenEye was a reference to the novel/film "The Man With the Golden Gun".
> 
> In that case it was the elite gun of an assassin who charged millions for a kill.



Yes, and in this case it a weapon that caused an automatic kill upon impact. Even the 1 bullet limit wasn't enough to stop the lols that were had with it. >:3

Another weird weapon was the gun in Blaster Master. In it's fully upgraded form it shot a stream of rainbow-ish spheres that shot out at a fast pace in a large cylindrical pattern and could pass through walls. Minor enemies (and some bosses) never stood a chance.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

the Reaper from Perfect Dark

its like a lawn mower and a Mini gun had sex and had a child and thus that child not only spew out rounds but up close CHEW THE FUCK out of you


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fatal Frame is amazing...the camera is annoying though...
> and Mio runs so ungodly slow


 
Mhmm, if I was in a house where everything was trying to kill me, I wouldn't be trotting around. lol


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 20, 2010)

BFG in Doom, and crossbow in Half Life


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 20, 2010)

Michael Jackson's dance moves in Michael Jackson's moon walker arcade game. lol.


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fatal Frame is amazing...the camera is annoying though...
> and Mio runs so ungodly slow


 
I've never played it but I want to, is it any good?


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Technically, the americans did combine the 2 in WWII. they put small metal blades on their M-1s.

And the most useless one I had was a motorcycle... The best. MAN A MOTHER FUCKING CHAINSAW


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

leon said:


> I've never played it but I want to, is it any good?


I've played part of it so far..I'm stuck on one part...
But so far it's good, don't play it in the dark though XD


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Technically, the americans did combine the 2 in WWII. they put small metal blades on their M-1s.


 
Yes, because the Americans invented the bayonet and no other nations used bayonets and they were never used in war before WWII.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've played part of it so far..I'm stuck on one part...
> But so far it's good, *play* it in the dark though XD


 
fix'd. All scary games should be played in the dark, and at night for maximum effect.


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> fix'd. All scary games should be played in the dark, and at night for maximum effect.


 
dude I played F.E.A.R 2 at my friends house in the dark and almost shat my pants...


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

leon said:


> dude I played F.E.A.R 2 at my friends house in the dark and almost shat my pants...


Lol..my cousin played Dead Space in the dark and almost had that same reaction XD


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 21, 2010)

Painkiller's shuriken and lightning gun.


----------



## Envy (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmm, it's a tough one.

There are some truly ludicrous weapons out there, but the most outlandish ones tend to be from non-serious or otherwise stylish games. See: the Fat Man mini nuke launcher in Fallout, or the fact that you can make HEALING GRENADES in Borderlands.

I think one of my favorites was the bee plasmid from Bioshock.

Also, the Machine Gun from Silent Hill 3. Nothing would be unusual about that in any other game, but in a Silent Hill title....


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 21, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> Michael Jackson's dance moves in Michael Jackson's moon walker arcade game. lol.



THERE IS NOTHING RIDICULOUS ABOUT BLOWING AWAY YOUR ENEMIES AWAY WITH A GOOD GROOVE.


----------



## Seas (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## TwilightV (Feb 21, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Probably the Keyblades in Kingdom Hearts.  More in the fact that they're called "blades" and not "clubs", seriously, I don't see a blade anywhere on those things.



Sora's original design was way more ridiculous (a human/lion hybrid that wielded a chainsaw). If they had just removed the ridiculous looking ears and kept everything else it would have been awesome. X3


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 21, 2010)

Seastalker said:


>



....


*golf clap*


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Seastalker said:


>



hell yeah!

I'd say the Fork of Horripilation in Morrowind. That thing was hilarious.


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd go with keyblades as well.

Seriously you never slice or slash something with it.
It's more like "hit it with the back side" ~
Though Ienzo's book is also ridiculous...it eats you alive ! D:


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 21, 2010)

a old nes game  called startropics  the weapon was a yo-yo ,  
also the rock-it-launcher from fallout 3 and using teddy bears as ammo


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Envy said:


> Also, the Machine Gun from Silent Hill 3. Nothing would be unusual about that in any other game, but in a Silent Hill title....



Not THAT far. If you're playing with the whole motif of character driven worlds, Harry and James' most "powerful" firearms were hunting rifles, being 30 something males, old-fashioned types to me. Heather, on the other hand, is a more modern day teenager, so having a uzi makes sense in keeping terms with the character.

However, I will make a argument for a Silent Hill weapon in terms of the taser. Katanas and the giant knife might not make contextual sense, but it's something you want around. A taser on the other hand?

Amusing side note. In these survival horror games, I hoard ammo like no one's business, just in case. So when I got to the last boss of Silent Hill 3,  and emptied countless rounds of bullets, shells and all two magazines for the Uzi. I killed this all powerful being of a boss that would end the world with that god damned taser.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> The Cerebral bore is a self guided drill launcher that aims for the enemy's head and *latches on to it, before drilling into their head and squirting their brains out in a large arc, and then* immediately explodes afterward..



How could you leave that bit out?

Also, pretty much everything in Worms. E.g. The concrete donkey, carpet bombs, super sheep, the old lady...

Postal 3, if it's ever released, has a badger in a harness, which you use like an extremely angry furry chainsaw.

Oh, and in Vampire: The Masquerade â€“ Bloodlines, you could use a severed arm to beat people with.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 21, 2010)

time sweeper in Blinx. you are using a vacuum cleaner


----------



## DaxCyro (Feb 21, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> ...also the rock-it-launcher from fallout 3 and using teddy bears as ammo




Hehe, though I'm still agree with the previous post. Using your own brain with the Rock-it-launcher. Too bad I'm too attached to the bugger, since both of us used to share a lot of fond memories together.

Though I've always wonder about the pratical use of the MIRV.
Apart from venting some steam on Megaton, it seems to be pure overkill against any target.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 21, 2010)

Probably the Strangelove from an Unreal Tournament mod. You are riding around on a rocket.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 21, 2010)

Pretty much ALL of the weapons in Painkiller... that game was crazy awesome


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> time sweeper in Blinx. you are using a vacuum cleaner


You use a vacuum cleaner in Luigi's Mansion too..to suck up ghosts..and it also shot fire, water, and ice..


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Somewhat surprised no one has mentioned weapons from Destroy all Humans, or Ratchet and Clank


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

The joke weapons in KH 358/2 Days..they were hilarious, though some of them made fighting more frustrating XP


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Somewhat surprised no one has mentioned weapons from Destroy all Humans, or Ratchet and Clank



Much agreed o.o

Ratchet and Clank. The Sheepinator was the definition of ridiculous weapon and the RYNO II and Zodiac removed a lot of the challenge from the game as a whole. ><

The Anal Probe in Destroy all Humans was also quite awesome >.>

Team Fortress 2: The Medic's Bonesaw... It's SCARY!
Unreal Tournament 3: Redeemer.
Borderlands: Every second gun is ridiculous, pretty much.
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2: AC-130 .... ENEMY AC-130 ABOVE!!!! (IT'S ALL OVER!!!!!)

And a fond hug to anyone who ever grabbed the Crissaegrim or Duplicator on Castlevania: Symphony of the Night... Heck, a hug for anyone who even played it!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

probably lizardman's meat and shield weapon off of either soul calibur 4 or 3.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> probably lizardman's meat and shield weapon off of either soul calibur 4 or 3.



Nightmare's Squid is even more ridiculous. And Astaroth's Pow Hammer..... And Voldo. =3 Just... Voldo.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 21, 2010)

let's see...

using kitchen utensils and broken desks in Persona 4 (though it was kind of awesome too)

Joshua's cellphone and Shiki's stuffed-cat thing in The World Ends With You

umm the bees in bioshock

The first keyblades weren't bad but then they started getting silly, especially with that new one that looks like it's two fused together? You can't even club someone properly with it


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 21, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Probably the Keyblades in Kingdom Hearts.  More in the fact that they're called "blades" and not "clubs", seriously, I don't see a blade anywhere on those things.



In all fairness, Ultima Weapon looked pretty sharp.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> In all fairness, Ultima Weapon looked pretty sharp.


Ultima weapon takes forever to get if you don't collect the things to synthesize it as you go along...


----------



## Riptor (Feb 21, 2010)

Rise of the Triad has the Excalibat, a magical baseball bat that sends enemies flying with one swing, or can be charged up to shoot a row of exploding baseballs. There's also a 'God Mode' powerup that turns you into a literal god that shoots balls of light that instantly vaporize enemies.

There's also a 'Dog Mode' powerup that turns you into a dog, which can then maul people and bark, which causes most enemies to explode violently.

I love 90's FPSes. <3


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ultima weapon takes forever to get if you don't collect the things to synthesize it as you go along...


 
I know how to get everything. C:


----------



## Ash (Feb 22, 2010)

The spartan laser from halo 3.

It can go through multiple people and vehicles. but can't go through trees or rocks...


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2010)

Ash said:


> The spartan laser from halo 3.
> 
> It can go through multiple people and vehicles. but can't go through trees or rocks...



Vidjagame physics FTW


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> The Farsight gun in Perfect Dark was pretty ridiculous. It could fire through walls, and it always fun to piss people off with that gun.



Dude I literally just played that and I'm like "Holy shit, this gun is so nooby!"


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Vidjagame physics FTW


Seriously..."hey look, I can set this wooden chair on fire, but I can't set this wooden plank on fire"


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Seriously..."hey look, I can set this wooden chair on fire, but I can't set this wooden plank on fire"



That reminds me of CoD:MW2.
You can shoot through walls, but you can't shoot through leaves.


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That reminds me of CoD:MW2.
> You can shoot through walls, but you can't shoot through leaves.


HAXX!!


----------



## Surgat (Feb 22, 2010)

That mini-nuke launcher from Fallout 3 is pretty ridiculous. 



Kajet said:


> Pretty much ALL of the weapons in Painkiller... that game was crazy awesome



Those too.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dude I literally just played that and I'm like "Holy shit, this gun is so nooby!"


 Mhmm, imagine that in the online multiplayer they will throw in with the XBLA version.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 23, 2010)

In Turok 2 the cerebral bore. It was an instant kill and the projectile would chase your foe, even in multiplayer.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 23, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> In Turok 2 the cerebral bore. It was an instant kill and the projectile would chase your foe, even in multiplayer.



Well the Cerebral Bore is balanced in a way, since you can only fire one bore at once and it has a long between firing shots. As well you can't hold very many bores at one time


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

See pretty much every weapon in the ratchet and clank series.

Black hole gun
Interdimensional tentacle monster summoner.
Weapons that turn your enemies into harmless animals.
Plasma whip.
Gun that sucks in enemies and uses them as projectiles against other enemies.
Gun that shoots an electric net that traps and electrocutes your enemies.
Swarms of deadly nanobots you can unleash.
Semi automatic heat seaking missile launcher that fires 9 missiles at once.
Gun that shoots streams of lava.
Gun that shoots liquid nitrogen, freezing your enemies.
Gun that summons a tornado which you can control
etc etc


----------



## Surgat (Feb 24, 2010)

*Almost forgot.*

In addition to what I said previously: Wabbajack, from "Oblivion." In the game's story, it was a gift from the god of insanity. It turned NPC creatures into random other NPC creatures, but it could also render the final boss harmless.


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Probably the Keyblades in Kingdom Hearts.  More in the fact that they're called "blades" and not "clubs", seriously, I don't see a blade anywhere on those things.



Not the most ridiculous thing in the game by far. People have used books, sitars, playing cards and even a giant banana.


----------



## Willow (Feb 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not the most ridiculous thing in the game by far. People have used books, sitars, playing cards and even a giant banana.


Don't forget the umbrellas, hair dryers, soup ladle, butterfly pins, pizzas, squeaky hammer, and bookwich


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2010)

Behold, the Clamp-Pistol-Sword Gun.


Seastalker said:


>


Ah yes, that weapon always did look a bit odd.  Some of the two-handed sword icons looked horrible too, seemingly like the blade was a hand-span's width.

Also, though not technically video game-only, the Eldar Shuriken Catapults probably count.  They take the general principle of a rail / coil gun, and use it to fire _hundreds of miniaturized shurikens_ in _bursts_ at their enemies.  Did I mention they can - in novels - be used to bounce off walls and kill with ricochets?


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2010)

Seastalker said:


>




That's called a Hunga Munga. It's a type of throwing knife originating in Africa.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

lvl 3 sentries from TF2, you gotta love that weapon <3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2010)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors, the squirtgun and soda bombs... also how does a kid get access to a bazooka?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

super gravity gun in half life 2..... it got shocked with like 10k volts and got _more _powerful? wtf?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

Zhu Rong's Magma Wheel, how does a boomerang turn into that monstrous thing?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Zhu Rong's Magma Wheel, how does a boomerang turn into that monstrous thing?



She is awesome that's why :V


----------



## Tycho (Feb 26, 2010)

Envy said:


> That's called a Hunga Munga. It's a type of throwing knife originating in Africa.



*Hunga Munga*? Seriously?


----------



## Attalim (Feb 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What's the most ridiculous weapon you've ever seen a video game carry?
> 
> Honestly..I'd have to say Squall's (FFVIII) gunblade
> I mean seriously, it's a gun and a sword...you can't combine the two, that's cheating


 

Don't know if this has already been said but, actually you can combine the two, not as effectively as in the game, and not with the same cause and effect or level of effectiveness, however...

tanto koshirae

Were a matchlock knife-pistol hybrid, unreliable, unaccurate, and not very balanced for fighitng with, but they did indeed exsist.


Of course when guns became more effective the sword-gun concept switched to the gun-sword concept and so bayonettes were invented.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh I got another one, Caulder's fucking base on the last stage of Advance Wars: Days of Ruin, anyone who's played that stage will agree with me that his base is like the ultimate weapon @_@


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 27, 2010)

There's a certain weapon in Metal Wolf Chaos. (A game that is outright Crazy Awesome and Beyond the Impossible, but sadly was never released outside of Japan)

Let me describe this a bit, OK? You play as Michael Wilson, the 47th President of the United States, who also pilots the giant Mecha, Metal Wolf. Not only does this Mecha have guns/rifles/rockets/etc akimbo, but also a slew of just plain out there gag guns. One of which, is the Shark Gun. Yeah, that's right, a gun that shoot sharks, which also freeze their target.

I still can't believe this game didn't get a North American port...


----------



## Laze (Feb 27, 2010)

It's at times like these when I think back to the Turok games and a few of the particularly silly weapons the game had within, such as:

The Cerebral Bore - odd projectile drillbit that homes in on brainwaves, only to bore into the victims skull, releasing a stream on grey matter and cranial fluid before ventually exploding.

The Inflater - which if charged up to the max managed to manipulate the very molecules of a person's form, resulting in them to expand until breaking point where they pop...

Chest-Burster - Why muck about with Facehuggers when you can use a gun to forcibly implant a carnivorous alien embryo into someone, then giggle as said alien bursts from their chest roughly ten seconds later.


----------



## Envy (Feb 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> *Hunga Munga*? Seriously?



Yup. It's an odd name XD

That's not what it was originally called, though. The name was slowly corrupted over the years by Westerners. I have no idea what it originally was, though.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

How about 99% of shooters that depict the standard issue M16(A1/A2/A4) as being a reliable weapon. So ridiculous.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> How about 99% of shooters that depict the standard issue M16(A1/A2/A4) as being a reliable weapon. So ridiculous.


 
Funny how it _is_ a reliable weapon.


----------



## Lane The Slain (Feb 27, 2010)

The Needler.

Come on. Its a alien gun that shoots spikes into the victim and then explodes thus casuing agonizing pan and almost always sending the victim into shock.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

leon said:


> Funny how it _is_ a reliable weapon.


Quit trolling.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh1lyMyejpI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBGwZHHq18o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JmIQXkoog8

and the best one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGwkHktkTxU


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not trolling, I just know that the m16 isn't as unreliable as people say.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm not trolling, I just know that the m16 isn't as unreliable as people say.



In Vietnam it was a finicky bitch, primarily because the rounds they were giving the soldiers to use for them had the wrong kind of powder.  It's technologically more advanced than its Soviet AK47 counterpart, but that advancement comes with a few caveats - it needs to be kept nice and clean because of its relatively fancy firing system.  In exchange for that relative finicky-ness it has excellent accuracy and is easier to fire.

By contrast the AK47 is a primitive brute.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> In Vietnam it was a finicky bitch, primarily because the rounds they were giving the soldiers to use for them had the wrong kind of powder. It's technologically more advanced than its Soviet AK47 counterpart, but that advancement comes with a few caveats - it needs to be kept nice and clean because of its relatively fancy firing system. In exchange for that relative finicky-ness it has excellent accuracy and is easier to fire.
> 
> By contrast the AK47 is a primitive brute.


 
Exactly, you just need to keep them clean like any gun, and I don't like the AK-47, horribly inaccurate.


----------



## Lane The Slain (Feb 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> In Vietnam it was a finicky bitch, primarily because the rounds they were giving the soldiers to use for them had the wrong kind of powder. It's technologically more advanced than its Soviet AK47 counterpart, but that advancement comes with a few caveats - it needs to be kept nice and clean because of its relatively fancy firing system. In exchange for that relative finicky-ness it has excellent accuracy and is easier to fire.
> 
> By contrast the AK47 is a primitive brute.


 
I thought it was because the barrel was made out of some kind of mtal that got dirty easily, so that made it jam...


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> In Vietnam it was a finicky bitch, primarily because the rounds they were giving the soldiers to use for them had the wrong kind of powder.


No, there were no cleaning kits issued because the weapon was considered self cleaning, that and a combination of dirty gas caused a very very high failure and jamming rate.
Skip forward a few years and the gas was replace and cleaning kits were issued, dropping the failure and error rate way down, however still higher than many other counterparts.


> It's technologically more advanced than its Soviet AK47 counterpart, but that advancement comes with a few caveats - it needs to be kept nice and clean because of its relatively fancy firing system.  In exchange for that relative finicky-ness it has excellent accuracy and is easier to fire.
> 
> By contrast the AK47 is a primitive brute.


Other weapons are far far better than the AR-15's, games portray them being fare better than real-life. The AK for instance is a much better weapon in many ways, but still not really vastly superior compared to HK weapons or etc which are under-powered and grossly overlooked in many games that make the M16/M4 seem like gold.

But really the issues the current M16's have is not the cleaning, though it is an issue, but the bolt jams way too easily and standard issue mags have a lot of problems. It's a complicated internal system of small parts made of weak metals that don't fit flawlessly together, and have a lot of friction issues.


----------



## Kijibwa (Feb 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What's the most ridiculous weapon you've ever seen a video game carry?
> 
> Honestly..I'd have to say Squall's (FFVIII) gunblade
> I mean seriously, it's a gun and a sword...you can't combine the two, that's cheating



You use the blade when you run out of ammo.

I'm say the egg from RE4.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 28, 2010)

Kijibwa said:


> You use the blade when you run out of ammo.
> 
> I'm say the egg from RE4.



The gunblade has no opening for a muzzle on the end.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 28, 2010)

Castle crashers has ridiculous weapons lol


----------



## Willow (Feb 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Castle crashers has ridiculous weapons lol


That game was great XD
Orange knight FTW 

Everybody loves a pyro


----------



## Willow (Feb 28, 2010)

Kijibwa said:


> You use the blade when you run out of ammo.
> 
> I'm say the egg from RE4.


The Chicago Typewriter is another one...it's infinite, it destroys everything, and you wouldn't need any other guns once you obtain it...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The Chicago Typewriter is another one...it's infinite, it destroys everything, and you wouldn't need any other guns once you obtain it...



What about the Hydra in RE5?


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That game was great XD
> Orange knight FTW
> 
> Everybody loves a pyro



I love you...


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

The remover tool in Gmod


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 28, 2010)

Land Shark Gun from Armed and Dangerous.

Also anything from Scribblenauts.


----------

